# Thank You for the help



## 7thswan (Nov 18, 2008)

on the Rag Quilt. I finished ,but it is not washed yet. I also made due with what I had for the front,and bought for the lineing and some for the back. It's for a queen size bed and hangs over 2 rows on each side. I'm already makeing another one from green and blues from my stash. Thanks Again for all the hints.


----------



## Txsteader (Aug 22, 2005)

Oh, Swan! How pretty!!!

You done good!


----------



## partndn (Jun 18, 2009)

Very purdy!


----------



## Gretchen Ann (Aug 30, 2010)

That turned out so pretty! 

Did you use flannel or cotton fabrics?

Make sure you show us the next one too.


----------



## PonderosaQ (Jan 12, 2004)

Very pretty. Now to just find time to make us one!


----------



## halfpint (Jan 24, 2005)

That is beautiful!


----------



## RedDirt Cowgirl (Sep 21, 2010)

Love your layout and fabric combo - and you whipped it up so quick! Beautiful drape, what a joy it will be to use.

Can't wait to see the green and blue stuff!


----------



## 7thswan (Nov 18, 2008)

Thank You everyone!I used all Flannel. It was very hard to find flannel with roses on it. I had bought some years ago,just because I liked it, I was buying because I make nightgowns for my dh's grandaughter. I also make myself bloomers out of flannel for under my skirts in the winter.
The blue and green is not going to be anything fancy, very plain,blue on one side and green on the other. I do want to make another one of whites,maybe with chenele and what they call "minky". I bet the blanket will really fluff out when washing, I'll be takeing it to the laundry mat.


----------



## CraftyLady (Jul 18, 2014)

So Pretty. Someone is going to love this one. 

On Minky. I've sold the stuff. It doesn't ravel. So, it will need to be the back of the quilt. Minky is a poly product. We have had a huge upserge of people backing their quilts with a minky type blanket brought at Fred Meyers, Wallmart or Target. Probably other too. It doesn't stretch like Minkey but gives the same weight and feel. The long arem machine quilters love it in place of Minkey around here.


----------



## Macybaby (Jun 16, 2006)

That really looks nice! I've not liked most of the rag quilts I've seen, but looking at ours makes me want one. I love the colors.


----------



## Maura (Jun 6, 2004)

If you haven&#8217;t sewn mink before, practice a swatch.

The pink quilt turned out beautiful.


----------



## 7thswan (Nov 18, 2008)

Maura said:


> If you havenât sewn mink before, practice a swatch.
> 
> The pink quilt turned out beautiful.


Thanks! I am not familiar with mink, just have read about it when looking up "rag quilts".


----------



## 7thswan (Nov 18, 2008)

Macybaby said:


> That really looks nice! I've not liked most of the rag quilts I've seen, but looking at ours makes me want one. I love the colors.


Oh ,I have seen some beautys on pinterest. Black and white is very nice too.


----------



## scooter (Mar 31, 2008)

You did a great job, very pretty!


----------



## Tommyice (Dec 5, 2010)

7th that is one beautiful looking quilt.

Any chance we can get a closeup?


----------



## 7thswan (Nov 18, 2008)

Oh , I will try. I am almost finished with my newest one. The clipping is getting me a blister!


----------



## Tommyice (Dec 5, 2010)

Are you making a slash-n-cut chenille" channel? A few years ago (or maybe like 10ish) the magazine Threads did an article on making chenille and highlighted a razor like tool to make the channels easier to cut. 

I couldn't find the article online but it kinda looked like one of those coupon clipper or wrapping paper cutters you can get in the stationery store only "beefier".


----------



## 7thswan (Nov 18, 2008)

I have not heard of this type of quilt you suggest. I kinda think I know what you meen tho. This one is just the seams on the front side and then you clip them. In the wash and dryer,they get fuzzy,like chenille.


----------



## Tommyice (Dec 5, 2010)

That's exactly what it is 7th. Threads was showing it as making fabric pieces then constructing a garment--a coat. It was cool and I would never have thought to make a quilt that way. 

Way cool girl!


----------



## 7thswan (Nov 18, 2008)

Tommyice said:


> That's exactly what it is 7th. Threads was showing it as making fabric pieces then constructing a garment--a coat. It was cool and I would never have thought to make a quilt that way.
> 
> Way cool girl!


I did see one where they cut shapes thru layers,like a heart sewn and it is fuzzy on the inside of the shape. It looks like a great idea!


----------



## WildernesFamily (Mar 11, 2006)

Beautimous! Wow, you work quick!


----------



## Becka (Mar 15, 2008)

LOVE the pink flowers on this one! It's so pretty.


----------

